# Etec 60hp on a Panga Marine 18 Skiff



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Rogue 17p?


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

> Rogue 17p?


+1 I run the rogue 4 blade in 17P


----------

